# So. MD Grounds Maint.



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone in Southern Maryland intrested in a Grounds Maintance/Landscaping Subcontract? 8 Strip Malls. Grass, Trees, Bushes, Clean-up, Sweep the Lots, I will handle the Snow/Ice. Bid from me due 1/15/05. Bid from you due 1/13/05.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry, wrong post.


----------

